# Blackwater River Tools, Pensacola Florida



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anybody have any knowledge/feedback on Blackwater River Tools? I recently learned of there existence on-line. I've lived in N.W. Florida now for nearly 25 years and had never heard of it.

Going to make a trip there this week. More to come…


----------



## Chad_B (Apr 21, 2017)

I live in Gulf Breeze, FL so were neighbors. They have a bunch of gear there! Sawstops festool etc. They are very knowledgeable and super friendly. If you happen to be close by Id stop by and check em out.


----------



## Nate2601 (Jun 22, 2017)

Sup guys, I live in Milton and also just found out about them. I picked up a bench top jointer from them for a small project and they were great. Helped me get what needed, bench top instead of trying to sell me a large floor version, and were very knowledgeable. They have a pretty good selection of tools from entry level (my world) up to the larger models. Will definitely be spending some more time over there as my hobby grows. I would agree with Chad, if you are close by I would swing in. Only bad part is their hours, Mon-Fri, no weekends, so make sure their open.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in Mobile. I found them, at least the name, from Sawstop looking for local dealers to look in person but haven't been there yet. Good to know that they aren't open on weekends.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Nate2601, Thanks for telling me about there hours. Didn't think about it.

I made a special weekend long trip to Atlanta just to visit Highland and Woodcraft. It was worth it. Both stores are very cool.

What about the Gulf Coast Tools Inc. store over in Foley Alabama. I've been there - Impressed. I see their website is still being built.


----------



## Chad_B (Apr 21, 2017)

I have not been to Gulf Coat Tools, I actually need to goto hoods in foley this weekend so Ill check em out.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Blackwater tools. Now I can say I've been there. Impressed. Jam packed full of "toys." VERY nice people.


----------

